# Italieri 1/35 US Marines M4 Sherman - with wading trunks



## paulhelfrich (May 11, 2009)

I thought this was actually a pretty decent kit and certainly a good a value for the money ($16 from the vendor room at the 2015 IPMS Nationals), compared to what newer armor kits go for.* I sought to mirror the box art with my build - if you're going to have wading trunks, might as well have it going wading.* []


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

That looks cool. I can't say I ever saw anyone do an actual diorama with one. The kit itself is "okay". It suffers mostly from being a hodge podge kind of kit. It purports to build an M4A3 or M4A2 but ignores the fact that the exhaust and shape of the rear hull are different between the two types. It's most accurate for an A3 but the Marines used a lot of A2s. I built one when it first came out and it does build up nicely without any issues. You can also use the trunks on a better base Sherman and still have an okay M4A3 if you want.


----------

